# Sweet potato



## Cat1964 (Feb 24, 2013)

Is sweet potato a good substitute for normal potatoes.


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 24, 2013)

YES! Lower carbs and very tasty.


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 24, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> YES! Lower carbs and very tasty.



Thanks LeeLee, guess that's what I'll be having for dinner. I take it you cook it like ordinary potato?


----------



## gail1 (Feb 24, 2013)

i love sweet potatoes especially mashed and baked whole yummy


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 24, 2013)

You can do everything with a sweet potato you can do with the humble spud. I like to make mine into chunky chips, dust them with hot paprika or ground chilli and bake them in the oven.


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 24, 2013)

gail1 said:


> i love sweet potatoes especially mashed and baked whole yummy



Thanks Gail, I've never had sweet potato. One good thing about diabetes is I am trying lots of different veg now that I would have walked past in the shops. Does it freeze well after its mashed?


----------



## gail1 (Feb 24, 2013)

never frozen it it does not last long enough in my house lol


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 24, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> You can do everything with a sweet potato you can do with the humble spud. I like to make mine into chunky chips, dust them with hot paprika or ground chilli and bake them in the oven.



Think I'll try them mashed tonight, but good to know what else I can do with them. They sound great as chips with paprika....yum


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hubby just phoned me...the shop has 2 types of sweet potato. The usual type and a white flesh sweet potato. Asking me what one to get....haven't a clue!


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 24, 2013)

Not a clue!  Tell him to get some of each and see what you prefer.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 24, 2013)

Go on, live a little. We all need the occasional adventure.


----------



## FM001 (Feb 24, 2013)

Find they don't boil well, best eaten when baked or roasted.


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 24, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Not a clue!  Tell him to get some of each and see what you prefer.



Just told him to get the white ones.


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 24, 2013)

Well dinner was quite a success in my humble opinion. We boiled and mashed the white sweet potato. Mashed using a small amount of light mayonnaise and pepper. Looked just the same as normal mashed potatoes. Served with pork loin steak and green beans and not one bit of salt used in the cooking. Something else new, sweet potato, and I'm impressed


----------



## Northerner (Feb 24, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Well dinner was quite a success in my humble opinion. We boiled and mashed the white sweet potato. Mashed using a small amount of light mayonnaise and pepper. Looked just the same as normal mashed potatoes. Served with pork loin steak and green beans and not one bit of salt used in the cooking. Something else new, sweet potato, and I'm impressed



Isn't it ironic that it's called 'sweet' potato and it's better for you blood sugars than ordinary potatoes?


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 24, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Isn't it ironic that it's called 'sweet' potato and it's better for you blood sugars than ordinary potatoes?



I know when I asked hubby to buy sweet potatoes for me he was doubtful hence me coming on to query it. He made dinner for me and gave me mine first, he said does it taste sweet and I told him I thought it has a sweetness that normal potatoes don't have. His first question was, should you be eating it then? I reassured him that it was perfectly healthy for me.


----------



## Steff (Feb 24, 2013)

YUP its the best, was told on my XPERT course and immediately changed from normal tato to sweet so so yummy and better for me, result


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 24, 2013)

Steff said:


> YUP its the best, was told on my XPERT course and immediately changed from normal tato to sweet so so yummy and better for me, result



Well I have been fed up cutting out potatoes so decided to go for the sweet potato. I didn't use salt in the cooking and hubby prides himself on his mash, no lumps. So because of no salt I decided to add pepper to it too and it was nice. So I have found a fabulous alternative. I'm going to try putting spring onion through it next.

Funny Steff you say tato. We say here tatties or totties. You don't know how many times I've typed totties and erased it....lol


----------



## megga (Mar 8, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> You can do everything with a sweet potato you can do with the humble spud. I like to make mine into chunky chips, dust them with hot paprika or ground chilli and bake them in the oven.



Oh i have just got to do this.


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 8, 2013)

megga said:


> Oh i have just got to do this.



I made them a couple of days ago. I coated mine in paprika and garam masala. They were brilliant.


----------



## Dory (Mar 9, 2013)

All I will say is CAULI MASH!!!! 

(I can see megga shaking his head as I type )


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm not convinced about cauliflower mash either. I always think cauliflower doesn't smell nice when cooked.


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 9, 2013)

The cauli needs to be really fresh, preferably with the leaves still attached until you prep it.  Otherwise I agree it can be a bit smelly.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2013)

I've just bought some sweet potatoes from Tescos - ?1.44 for a kilogram, is that good or expensive?


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 9, 2013)

Today in Asda they're ?1.48 per kg loose.


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 9, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I've just bought some sweet potatoes from Tescos - ?1.44 for a kilogram, is that good or expensive?



I think that's not bad. I bought about 7 not too bad sized sweet potatoes from Morrisons the other day and they only cost me ?1.01, probably enough there to do me about 3 meals


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> I think that's not bad. I bought about 7 not too bad sized sweet potatoes from Morrisons the other day and hy only cost me ?1.01, probably nough there to do me about 3 meals



Sounds about right then. I noticed some in the Co-op the other day, but there were only 2 in the bag for ?1 and that seemed expensive to me (not sure how much the bag weighted though). This bag has 5 decent sized ones in it


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 9, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Sounds about right then. I noticed some in the Co-op the other day, but there were only 2 in the bag for ?1 and that seemed expensive to me (not sure how much the bag weighted though). This bag has 5 decent sized ones in it



I didn't weigh mine either, I just took enough that I thought for a few meals. Though the white ones in Morrisons seem a bit expensive, ?1 for 2 potatoes.


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 9, 2013)

For the record, I'm not quite sad enough to memorise the price of every D-friendly item in the shop!    I bought some today and hadn't binned the receipt yet.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> For the record, I'm not quite sad enough to memorise the price of every D-friendly item in the shop!    I bought some today and hadn't binned the receipt yet.



Ah! I'll take back what I have been saying about you then!


----------



## megga (Mar 10, 2013)

Dory said:


> All I will say is CAULI MASH!!!!
> 
> (I can see megga shaking his head as I type )



You and your cauli, normal people like chocs, flowers but the way to your heart!!!
Well just to tease you, i often have to drive to Skegness. You would love the run from Boston to Skegness as the fields are full of them, and guess what?? yep you can buy them, just picked megga fresh and only 60p each, so for you, Heaven does exsist


----------



## Dory (Mar 10, 2013)

that's not fair!!!  I might have to have a weekend break to Skegness and do that trip!! 

i think really they should start doing ready prepared cauli rice at the supermarkets.  It's so annoying when I make it as i only have a little blender (big enough for about 5 medium sized florets) so takes a while and the bits go everywhere!  looks like Christmas!


----------

